# Body Booting



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking for suggestions/plans on how to make *" Body Booting "* dekes. Mostly curious about materials and thicknesses thereof. The ones that you actually stand behind.

Thanks


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I'll see if I can steal some specs for you on these monstrosities.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

When I really. really needed to kill, I went as far as the design stage.

Take a 4x8 sheet of 3/8" plywood, put a grid pattern on it with 4" squares.

Then draw it on paper in 1" squares, so your scale is 1" = 4" 
Then duplicate the shape on wood that is on the paper.

I had spec'ed two support poles, and planned for hooks to hold the gun.

I even considered having two nose to nose with a hinge, for more concealment 

Then, old age and laziness crept in....


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

I tried this last year and I will be doing it again this season. I made mine out of 3/8 ply and bolted my mojo tube to it. it worked great. Here are some photos. I made it about shoulder width.
The booting decoy started the short side of my landing zone "J" just off my shoulder and after I poked at the first group, the second, third and fourth, just kept following. They were coming in about 10' off the water and landing just beyond the J. Some were even swiming back into the decoys.
The toughest part of the hunt was hauling the decoys back into shore as it was about 500' to the beach.

Here is the link to the photos;
http://cid-76bed4cecac93e46.photos.live.com/browse.aspx/War Bird


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> I'll see if I can steal some specs for you on these monstrosities.


That's the one I recall. I was going to look for those pics, but ya beat me to it Branta.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

*Images Compliments of Roughshot's Link!*


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

You're touching on all the things I'm wanting to know.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

I've done it a lot of times without any large decoy in front of me. We hunt divers that way...and it works just fine. 

Plan on getting wet. Often.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

BFG said:


> I've done it a lot of times without any large decoy in front of me. We hunt divers that way...and it works just fine.
> 
> Plan on getting wet. Often.


I do the very same at the place I want to try this at, and we are successful. 

But why not have something to hold your gun and shells while you wait for action?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

1. make yourself a box for the back side - you will need it. (box of shells, munchies, drink...)

2. Use conduit for your support and I have a myriad of reasons why;

a. simple to swivel the blind to always be facing the right direction when wind changes
b. move with one hand to always present the blind to the birds working the rig

c. easy peasy set up - work through tough bottom conditions

d. take up less space in storage/hauling out in your boat.
use two u-bolts on the back side of the blind. run the conduit through the rings, flip the blind and rachet the bolt/washer snug. you're ready to go.

end of hunt, reverse process and now you have just a small(er) blind to work with and a pole. - heck of a lot easier to deal with in a boat.

3. run a small coat hook or two on the back as well. you can hang a game strap.

4. you'll notice cut out slots in the pic above. I'd have them higher than what's shown, but do add them. they make good handles as well.


post up your pics when you're done - we'd love to see it!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

How do you pee ? 

If it were me, i would leave Branta's suggestion of a box for beverage off the plans. :evil:

I don't think any of us realistically can say we roll out the fire hose and are able to put the fire out....

Maybe take a sinking stool with you so you can stand up high enough to drop the waders a little and not send old one eye into hibernation ? 

For me, and only me, when I drink some nice coffee in the blind, then go wade, it is like turning on the faucet. Just like when you finally break the seal at the bar, you have to keep on going !


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Just pee in your waders. Body booting only works for us when it is rough. We are usually standing waist deep and have to jump when the waves roll toward us. When you have to shoot is when you get wet. You are already going to be soaked...pee away.


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

The aforementioned location that I first plan to try this on is a backwater to a large lake. While hunting, we stand about waist deep depending on current water levels. The thing is, we're only about 50 feet from shore and our canoe. 

As I said earlier this is a place where we have hunted this way without the silo's. I'm just seeing this as being more comfortable not having to hold my gun and pack 1 or 2 boxes of shells into my coat as we are doing now. I also know of some larger bodies of water that I could hunt, not so far from shore, that this would work. :chillin:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

BFG said:


> I've done it a lot of times without any large decoy in front of me. We hunt divers that way...and it works just fine.
> 
> Plan on getting wet. Often.


Note to Self, never buy a pair of used waders, or borrow BFG's, even in a pinch....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BFG said:


> Just pee in your waders. Body booting only works for us when it is rough. We are usually standing waist deep and have to jump when the waves roll toward us. When you have to shoot is when you get wet. You are already going to be soaked...pee away.


No matter how much sense you make....that's just wrong :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> Note to Self, never buy a pair of used waders, or borrow BFG's, even in a pinch....


 :lol:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> How do you pee ?
> 
> If it were me, i would leave Branta's suggestion of a box for beverage off the plans. :evil:
> 
> ...


Depends.... (get it?!  )



and BFG is dead on - works best in rough water. I have a buddy that swears by that neoprene coat just for this kind of hunting. I think it was a stearns brand?

to do this very effectively, you can count on getting wet.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I've talked about doing this for several years now, and I think you guys just convinced me to give it a try. What the hell...I have almost every other kind of decoy or boat in my arsenal. What's one more bit of gear that I may use once a year :lol:


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

This is too cool!!! These would have been great in the low water days! Do the birds spook when they circle behind you?


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

I remember seeing a couple guys in mitchells bay doing this... all ive got to say is..... Im sure glad I dont have to deal with that crazyness anymore! nothing but potholes and barley fields from here on out!:evilsmile


----------

